# Stepchild JP Walker size



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

U don't weigh very much so i'd say u could ride a 147, but it all really depends on your height, u forgot to give that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> U don't weigh very much so i'd say u could ride a 147, but it all really depends on your height, u forgot to give that.


What the hell are you talking about! It depends VERY little on height. 
I think a 147 or a 149 would both be good for you. Maybe the 147 if this will be your jib board.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> U don't weigh very much so i'd say u could ride a 147, but it all really depends on your height, u forgot to give that.


wrong, its all about weight, ig your 6'8, but only 140, a 167 would be super super stiff.but a 147 would be about right, its weight for the flex.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Snow-4-Ever said:


> What the hell are you talking about! It depends VERY little on height.
> I think a 147 or a 149 would both be good for you. Maybe the 147 if this will be your jib board.


I know it's just that he said he rides a 157 right now, so going down to a 147 would be a huge change.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

meh, i believe the jp walker has a smaller tip and tail so a 147 is really more like a 152ish size woth a lower and shorter swing weight.but im NOT positive, so dont quote me.but i think he will be fine, he will get used to it in a few runs


----------

